# Picture of our Chi Benny with his Beagle brother



## sandie c (May 15, 2015)

another one of just Benny, he is 11weeks old. Its hard to get a pic of him he just won't stay still,lol.


----------



## sandie c (May 15, 2015)

I am just testing to see if this came out right.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I can see them 😊


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They're cuties!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww, they're so cute together!! Benny's tiny .


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Very cute. It's such a joy to watch them get along and play.


----------



## Morty77 (Jun 3, 2020)

Beagle looks amazing, but this small breed, Chi Benny I’m not considering as a dog in general... they are like a small mice. Beagles are Great dogs, they are friendly and kind, I had three dogs and all were beagles. The only one problem was the fact that beagles shed a lot and I didn’t know how to get under control all this thing because their hair was everywhere. So, I really needed some help with it. Personally for me helped a lot one website https://petpls.com/. It gave me the advices about the breed and how to fight with it.


----------



## yensaodailammoc (Jun 22, 2020)

Well they're pretty and cute. Here my love Yen Sao:


----------

